# Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"



## haselchen (10. Aug. 2013)

Moin Moin liebe Teichbauer,

normal sollte ich hier gar nicht mitreden, weil meine Pfütze gerade mal 0,5qm gross/klein ist.


Trotzdem wird es Stück für Stück mein liebster Gartenblickfang.
In der Überschrift habe ich das Wort unorthodox gewählt, weil ich eine 300l Regentonne als kleinen Teich umfunktioniert habe. Bisher läuft alles supi (angelegt habe ich ihn vor 4 Wochen). Die Seerosen gedeihen, die Pumpe arbeitet zuverlässig, das Wasser ist klar und die Fische leben noch 
Ich möchte noch einiges hinzufügen , Bachlauf etc.
Bevor der kommt, möchte ich um den Teich herum quasi ein U graben. Dort wo ihr die hellen Steine drumherum seht. Die kommen weg, stattdessen will ich diesen U-Graben dann mit Teichfolie auslegen und dann mit Kieselsteinen ausfüllen. 
Vom Gedanken her soll das dann die "Uferzone" sein, sodass man den grünen Rand der Tonne nicht mehr sieht.
Und das bringt mich zur eigentlichen Frage, die mir unter den Nägeln brennt.
Ich möchte gerne die Folie über den Rand nach innen bis knapp an die Wasseroberfläche legen. Nur wie bekomme ich die Teichfolie an dem Plastik befestigt?
Für Hilfen und Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar. 

Lg
Stephan


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Hallo Stephan,

bevor Du weiter Energie und Arbeit investierst, solltest Du Dir eins klar machen: Goldfische gehören nicht in eine 300 Liter Tonne. Ich weiß, dass wolltest Du jetzt nicht hören. Ist aber so.

Wenn Platz genug ist, dann greif Dir einen Spaten und buddel Dir einen richtigen Teich. 
Oder trenn Dich von den Fischen.

Lesestoff: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374


----------



## haselchen (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Hi *blumenelse*,

ich hab mir mal Deinen Lesestoff zu Herzen genommen und denke, ich falle unter Punkt 14 
Ich habe soviele Foren durchwühlt und auch im Zoofachhandel nachgefragt, ob Fischbesatz oder nicht. 
Die Antworten gingen in jede Richtung. Der Zoofachhandel hat den Besatz sogar abgenickt, wenn ich gewissen Voraussetzungen schaffe.
Ich lasse den Tieren alles mögliche zukommen: beste Filterpumpe, Futter, Wasserpflanzen etc.
Bisher gibs auch keine klagen. Die Wasserwerte sind super, die Fische kommen zum Füttern an die Oberfläche.
Sollten sie, was in der Natur der Sache liegt, merklich zu gross werden, gebe ich sie natürlich an einen grösseren Teichbesitzer ab.

Übrigens: Tonne klingt so abwertend. Ich weiss es ist eine , aber Dein Satz ist mir ein wenig zu populistisch 
Analog kann man auch die PE Becken aus den Baumärkten als schwarze Tonnen ansehen 

Aber nichts für ungut,aber ich hatte ja eine Frage in meinem 1.Beitrag gestellt. Darauf brauche ich noch eine Antwort


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Stephan,
da gibt es doch bestimmt einen 2 Komponentenkleber, der auch wasserfest ist .
Du müßtest vielleicht nur wissen, aus welchem Kunststoffmaterial Deine Tonne ist . 
Benutze doch mal Google


----------



## karlethecat (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Hallo Stephan, 

wozu eigentlich Fische? Außer Blätter der Seerose siehst du eh' nix .. 
In meinen Augen Tierquälerei. Sorry wenn es keiner sonst so sagen will. 

Also: Tonne raus, Loch vergrößern, Teich bauen.


----------



## haselchen (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Schon erstaunlich wie man im "Miniteich"forum angefeindet wird, wenn man schreibt, dass man Fische in einer Regentonne besitzt.
Man muss nur mal dieses Forum durchstöbern, da findet man Fische in einer Zinkwanne oder 15 Fische in einer 500l Pfütze. Komischerweise werden diese User "Herzlich Willkommen" geheissen.
Ich schreibe es Dir ( karlethecat ) gerne nocheinmal. Ich bin kein Fischwirt oder Botaniker oder dergleichen. Ich habe mich im Fachhandel schlaugemacht und der Besatz von 4 Minikleinen Goldfischen (max. 4-5cm gross) wurde abgesegnet.
Und Deine unqualifizierte Aussage bezüglich des Sehens im Zusammenhang mit den Seerosenblättern überlese ich einfach.


----------



## Michael H (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Hallo

Nunja wenn deine Fische jetzt 4-5 cm groß sind , kaufst du dir nun jedes halbe Jahr neue , weil die ja von allein wachsen .
Sehe das auch wie Marc , vor lauter Pflanzen sieht man sowieso keine Fische .

Wie sagte schon ein Kluger man , Leben und Leben lassen . Mach dein Ding wie du willst , ändern werden ich/wir ja sowie so nicht .





























Also viel Spass damit........


----------



## libsy (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Wo er recht hat hat er recht, ist doch einleuchtend. Die Blätter machen dein Teich zu, die Rose braucht schon mehrere Blätter um zu blühen. Normal, der Handel will verdienen, der wird dir auch welche für ein Einweckglas verkaufen. Ich feinde dich nicht an und natürlich normal wie du reagierst. Aber dir wird keiner zujubeln hier.


----------



## haselchen (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Mal im Ernst, ihr steht doch nicht den ganzen Tag an eurem Teich und sucht/guckt nach euren Fischen?
So eine Begründung hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Oder hab ihr schonmal versucht eine __ Nase oder __ Schleie in eurem Teich zu finden? ( Nur als Anmerkung, diese Fische habe eine dunkle Farbe   )

Ich möchte mich auch nicht dauernd rechtfertigen hier, für eine Unternehmung, die bisher gut geklappt hat.
Ein Forum bedeutet Erfahrungsaustausch. Diese Erfahrung gibt es hier positiv wie negativ bei Fischbesatz in Miniteichen.
Ich wollte lediglich wissen, wie man Teichfolie mit dem Kunststoff verbindet. Das habe ich nun selber herausgefunden, dank des Denkanstosses von *jolantha*.
Ein Mod kann diesen Thread gerne schliessen.


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*



haselchen schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich auch nicht dauernd rechtfertigen hier, für eine Unternehmung, die bisher gut geklappt hat.



Der "Teich" ist doch mal gerade vier Wochen alt.  
Da kann doch noch überhaupt nichts geklappt haben. 
Die Seerose hat noch gar nicht richtig losgelegt. 
Wird sie auch in diesem Jahr nicht mehr tun.
Und wer die dafür Fische verkauft hat und/oder "abgenickt", gehört überall hin, aber nicht in den Zoofachhandel.
Sorry, aber für so ein Projekt gibt es (von mir) keine Bauanleitungen.


----------



## haselchen (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Zum Glück brauche ich Deine Erlaubnis dafür nicht 
Deine Meinung ist nun hinlänglich bekannt. 
Da ich nicht mal , wie es die Höflichkeit im Forum eigentlich vorsieht ein "Herzlich Willkommen" bekommen habe, schmeisse ich mal ein " Herzliches Winke Winke" in die Runde und verabschiede mich.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Herzlich Willkommen 

Um mal kurz das Thema Zoofachhandel anzusprechen:

Ich arbeite in einem und hatte schon in mehreren zu tun, und da wird leider wirklich alles abgenickt, was Umsatz bringt... Ich finds sehr traurig, aber leider ist es so ( gerate deswegen oft mit meinem Chef aneinander, weil ich mich weigere, so zu "arbeiten").

Bewusst schreibe ich nichts zu deinem Miniteich und dessen Besatz.


Liebe Grüße und schönen Abend noch


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Herzlich Wilkommen,

... außerdem ist es Quatsch Folie zu kaufen, um die um den Eimer rumzulegen. 
Kauf ein ordentliches Stück und mach nen Teich draus und nicht so ein Stückelfriemelkram.

Dann noch einen Bach dran, der Dir den Eimer leerpumpt, damit es ordentlich plätschert... 

Das wird doch nichts... 

Und wenn es mal richtig schüttet, schwimmen deine Fische im Garten?

Als Seeroseneimer ist das OK, kannst als Deko ja gern an einem Teich integrieren. 
Hol dir Folie, so wie Du es eh vorhast (nur etwas größer) Spaten in die Hand und auf gehts.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

... sieht dann auch um einiges schöner aus, als mit diesem viereckigen grünen Rand...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Hallo Stephan,

:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Schön dass Du zu uns gefunden hast.

Eins vorne weg, 
Fische werden auch in einem Goldfischglas nicht klagen,
ich weis auch dass es Teichbesitzer gibt,die in ähnlichen Teichgrößen noch viel mehr 
Fische halten, in meinen Augen und den meisten Forianern geht es gleich, ist das nicht
vertretbar.

Platz hättest Du ja genug warum kaufst Du Dir nicht einfach 15 m² Folie oder besser noch
etwas mehr das bekommst Du für ca. 100 €.
Dann kannst Du zumindest den Fischen ein einigermäßig artgerechtes Teichlein bieten.

So mehr schreibe ich nicht dazu.

LG Markus


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Willkommen Haselchen,
hier möchte dich niemand belehren, sondern nur Tipps geben.
Zum Wohl der Fische und das du deinen Teich optimal genießen kannst.

Fragen hätt ich aber auch


> Ich lasse den Tieren alles mögliche zukommen: beste Filterpumpe, Futter, Wasserpflanzen etc.


Unterwasserfilter? Was meinst du damit, doch nicht dieses Schaumstoffding in der Wasserspielpumpe?
Geh da doch mal genauer drauf ein.
Wasserpflanzen? Nicht böse sein, aber was hat denn da noch Platz bei der doch relativ großen Seerose?

Wie schon von anderen geschrieben, denke mal drüber nach die Tonne rauszureißen und einen ordentlichen Teich anzulegen.
Denn - aber das möchtest du ja nicht hören - Fische haben in so einer Tonne nichts verloren, die wachsen sehr schnell und es bleibt auch nicht bei der Anzahl.


----------



## Roeri (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Hallo Haselchen,

wie hier schon angesprochen wurde sieht Artgerechte Haltung anders aus, aber das ist alleine Deine Entscheidung was Du daraus machst. 
Angefeindet wird hier in deisem Forum sicherlich keiner. Es versuchen hier alle sich untereinander zu helfen was auch gut so ist.
Nimm die Ratschläge an oder auch nicht aber eines wird hier bitte unterlassen das man sich streitet.
Eines von mir noch ohne das falsch zuverstehen Deine Wohnstube ist sicherlich auch so gross das Du Dich darin wohlfühlst oder???
Also alles wird gut.

Schönes we Euch allen.


----------



## einfachichKO (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Dieser Thread gehört geschlossen, sorry meine Meinung, erstens hat sich Haselchen, was für ein Name, verabschiedet, zweitens, in ein Forum passen keine Besserwisser...
Außerdem kling mir das schwer nach verarsche oder Forumstroll...


----------



## Roeri (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Hallo Horst,

die Erfahrung der vergangenen Jahre zeigt, dass es immer wieder solche Fälle gibt und viele dieser "Teich"besitzer leider beratungsresistent sind. "Meinen Fischen geht es doch gut, sie fressen und vermehren sich". Die wenigsten werden wohl später zurück kommen und sagen "jepp, ihr hattet recht und meine Fische haben es leider mit dem Leben bezahlt".

Leider kenne ich genug Fälle, die fröhlich jedes Frühjahr neue Goldfische kaufen. 
Kosten ja nix  Da redet man gegen eine Wand.

Ich wünschte, Fische könnten schreien.


----------



## einfachichKO (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Stephan und sein etwas unorthodoxer "Teich"*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich solche Menschen, die das Rad neu erfinden wollen, nicht ausstehen...

Noch schlimmer sind diese ZooFACHgeschäfte die solche Spielchen unterstützen und abnicken...Hauptsache Umsatz, die gehören mMn geschlossen.
Wenn ich, in meiner Eigenschaft als selbstständiger Fliesenleger, meinen Kunden alles verkaufen würde nur der Habgier wegen....ohwei ohwei...:__ nase


----------

